# Wellbutrin in evening. I like!



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

So I forgot to take my Wellbutrin yesterday, so I took it in the evening instead. I thought i'd have trouble sleeping, but I took 50mg 5 htp and had no issues sleeping at all. 

I woke up this morning feelin' pretty refreshed and good. 

I am thinking about taking it at night, instead of the morning, because it can have it's effects as I sleep, and I can wake up feeling good. Plus, I can enjoy my day(s) drug free. 

I think the medication's benefits depend on the amount of bupurion in the bloodstream, so taking it at night won't really change much, expect for the fact I don't need to take it during the day. So technically i'm not "ON" something during the day. Which might sound silly, but i dont like feeling/knowing that I took a med to start my day. I'd prefer if I took it the previous night, and my day is "technically" drug free. 

Silly i know. 

But anyway, gonna take it at night this week and see how it goes.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Eric69 said:


> So I forgot to take my Wellbutrin yesterday, so I took it in the evening instead. I thought i'd have trouble sleeping, but I took 50mg 5 htp and had no issues sleeping at all.
> 
> I woke up this morning feelin' pretty refreshed and good.
> 
> ...


How is possible to sleep with all that NE in the bloodstream ? :\


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

JohnG said:


> How is possible to sleep with all that NE in the bloodstream ? :\


I dunno man! 5 htp makes me drowsy/sleepy. I also have Rhodea Rosea which makes me sleepy if I need it.

It's just an experiment. Will see how it goes this week.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2010)

Eric69 said:


> I dunno man! 5 htp makes me drowsy/sleepy. I also have Rhodea Rosea which makes me sleepy if I need it.
> 
> It's just an experiment. Will see how it goes this week.


I used wellbutrin for a month for ADHD, and it made me really anxious, quite impossibile to sleep. You are lucky !


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

JohnG said:


> I used wellbutrin for a month for ADHD, and it made me really anxious, quite impossibile to sleep. You are lucky !


Were you on a high dose? I'm on 150mg XL

It's not perfect, and I do have some mild anxiety especially if I drink caffiene.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

JohnG said:


> How is possible to sleep with all that NE in the bloodstream ? :\


I take 10mg of ritalin everynight before bed!


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

Eric, are you taking Wellbutrin or a generic? If it's a generic, whom is the manufacturer--santos, teva, mylan or other?


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Randall said:


> Eric, are you taking Wellbutrin or a generic? If it's a generic, whom is the manufacturer--santos, teva, mylan or other?


Wellbutrin. Namebrand. No imitations or duplications for me!

Cheers,


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

If wellbutrin ever makes you angry or anxious, you started with too much, too fast. You have to titrate (I think this is the word) really slowly with this stuff.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

I take 30-60mg of cymbalta every nigth before bed. The first week, i was deprived of deep stage 4 sleep, because cymbalta gets rid of alot of the melatonin in your body. I also had no dreams, and my sex drive was completely shot. Due to lack of deep sleep i felt disoriented. But now im in the 3rd week, and the effects are opposite of first week side effects. Im going into deep deep almost dead sleep. Im having very strange and vivd dreams, and im sexually stimulated at sight of a pretty girl. Theres this girl in one of my classes that i think likes me or somethin, her body language seems very sexual towards me, but ill save that discussion for another thread. But this gets me goin all day. Damn i should stop talking about it. Sexual side effects suck, i get ultra.....horny..haha...but it takes an hour to ..um...i dont know how to phrase it without offending people. ..it takes an hour for the stratovolcano to explode...yes strato volcano, look it up.


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

Eric69 said:


> Wellbutrin. Namebrand. No imitations or duplications for me!
> 
> Cheers,


Ok, thanks! Maybe I should start a thread ( or search..lol) to see how the losers (ahem) people here have faired on the various generics.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Eric69 said:


> Were you on a high dose? I'm on 150mg XL
> 
> It's not perfect, and I do have some mild anxiety especially if I drink caffiene.


Over the years, I've tried IR, SR and XL Wellbutrin. At first I was taking 200mg to 300mg SR a day and it made me too anxious, even with klonopin. I've found 150mg XL works quite well. It's such a slow release of not very much Wellbutrin that I can understand how you'd be able to sleep after taking it and 5 htp. Totally different story if you popped an IR or a 150mg SR.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Drew said:


> Over the years, I've tried IR, SR and XL Wellbutrin. At first I was taking 200mg to 300mg SR a day and it made me too anxious, even with klonopin. I've found 150mg XL works quite well. It's such a slow release of not very much Wellbutrin that I can understand how you'd be able to sleep after taking it and 5 htp. Totally different story if you popped an IR or a 150mg SR.


Yeah I don't take it RIGHT before bed. I take it about 7pm when I get home and i'm winding down my day. I usually sleep around 11pm.

5HTP definetly knocks me out too. Rhodea Rosea also works. Makes me sleepy as hell.

The 150mg XL dose is decent yeah. I don't think I could tolerate a higher dose.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

PS Don't take it too close to bed because you will grind your teeth. I take it around 7pm or so. And by 11pm I am fine. One night I took it around 10pm, and the next morning my jaw felt a bit sore. 

If you are gonna take Wellbutrin in the evening, i'd recommend at least 5 hours before bed.


----------

